# Couple of new sayas...



## NO ChoP! (Oct 7, 2013)

First is Yosh yanagi in nicely figured birdseye maple; couldn't catch a very good photo, sorry.





Next is a Shig wearing chakte viga; my favorite wood thus far, except for the fact it filled my shop up with smoke.




Both had very thick spines at the handle, hence the angled openings. No need for pins...


----------



## Lefty (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice, Chris!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 9, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are interesting sayas. I like them.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 9, 2013)

I really like the birds eye, please post another photo!


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 9, 2013)

Really liking # 1. How long does it take you to put one of these together?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll try and capture a better angle in the morning. 

I would say if I'm doing one, it takes about an hour in all, but I can do two in about an hour and half, etc...so the more I do at a time, the quicker I get them done.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 10, 2013)

So I took this at work, not a good pic at all, but you can get some idea of the wood figure. The shimmer doesn't show...


----------



## labor of love (Oct 10, 2013)

everything looks great especially the birds eye maple saya.


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 13, 2013)

Frickin' BEAUTIFUL! :ubersexy:


----------



## DoktaP (Oct 14, 2013)

Bird's eye maple is my absolute favourite wood for bowls and cutting boards. Cannot get enough.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 19, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Both had very thick spines at the handle, hence the angled openings. No need for pins...



I'm positive this is a dumb question but here goes anyway.. Why do they not need pins? 

They look great btw


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, they are friction fit to start, as in the cavity is the exact size of the knife.

Being that the machi was wider than the 1/8" spacer, I made the cut to where the machi tapers to 1/8" both top and bottom.

The sayas fit very snuggly, without pins.


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup , this makes sense lol. Seems obvious now.!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 21, 2013)

The birdseye is gorgeous! But, it happens to be my favorite wood. I own a few cutting boards and wood spoons/spurtles in It. Beautiful work


----------



## Jagjit (Oct 28, 2013)

the opening of the saya is not something you see everyday, i like it


----------

